# Western North Carolina Meetup?



## kundalini (Oct 7, 2008)

If anyone is interested, I will be in *Brevard, NC* from Sunday, 13 October thru Friday, 17 October.

I will be camping at Cascade Lake and hopefully take a couple of decent shots.

If you're nearby and want to get together, let me know.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 8, 2008)

Some of you may get annoyed, but I'm doing this just in case..............................



Cascade Lake Day 1  2007


----------



## kundalini (Oct 11, 2008)

Leaving tomorrow. Anyone care to meet up?


2007







I don't bite!!!  I would appreciate any local guidance / knowledge.


----------



## Alpha (Oct 11, 2008)

I'd love to but I can't. 

If I may recommend a spot or two. Take 276E out of Brevard towards SC. About 25 minutes out of town you hit some AMAZING spots, even better than a lot of spots in Pisgah. 276 will take you out of Brevard towards Cedar Mountain...follow it until you hit the town of Cedar Mountain, which consists of basically an intersection with a church and a fire station. Hang a left and follow the signs to Dupont State Park. They have 4 or 5 INCREDIBLE waterfalls all within about a half-mile of each other. Or, keep going through cedar mountain, cross over the state line, and a couple miles up (through some gorgeous switch-backs), you'll see a turn off for Ceasar's Head...a giant rock with a straight drop about 500ft to the forest floor and a great (if slightly hazy view) of looking glass rock and looking glass reservoir. There's also a spot at ceasar's head called the devil's kitchen, which you might enjoy.

Have fun.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 11, 2008)

The second shot is of Triple Falls which is part of the chain of falls along the river.  I didn't make it down to Bridal Veil Falls last year and it is on the itinerary for this trip.  Devils Kitchen is also on the list, but hadn't heard of Ceasars Head.

Could've sworn this was Looking Glass Rock.





The general idea is to head South from Brevard along the BRP till it ends, since that is all that's left for me.  I've done the Northern stretch a few times already.


----------

